# General Topics > Fieldwork >  In The Forest

## JBtheExplorer

I took a camping trip last week up to a forest a couple hours away. While there, I dedicated some time to searching the forest for salamanders. I've never actually found salamanders in the wild before, but I knew the area had them. Turns out, they were every where. Under every log or two. The most common by far were Blue-Spotted Salamanders. They were everywhere. I found around 30 of them.

The second most common were Red-Backed Salamanders. I found about 6 while there. I noticed that every single Red-Backed was very quick and jumpy, while any other salamander was calm and didn't move a muscle until placed back next to the log they were found under. 

A couple of the Red-Backeds were tiny. Here is one of the smallest, though I did find one that was even a little smaller. 

The third and final species of salamander found were Spotted Salamanders. I only found about four of them. This particular one was the largest salamander of the trip.

A bonus on the final morning was another amphibian I have never seen in the wild, this Wood Frog. 


Here's a few shots of the surrounding habitat as well.



and just because: sunrise over Lake Michigan.

----------

Mentat

----------


## Carlos

Very interesting amphibians and nice pics  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Angela P

Love the pictures.  I love taking pics of amphibians in their natural surroundings.  Thanks for sharing.

----------

